# Applets und Datenbanken



## dantheman (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein sehr großes Problem und ich hoffe es kann mit jemand helfen. 

Ich lese mittels JBDC 2 Werte aus einer Datenbank aus und schreibe sie in eine Liste.

Dies funktioniert in meinem Editor (Eclipse) ohne Probleme. Doch wenn ich das Applet über eine HTML Seite aufrufe erhalte ich folgende Meldung: 

"java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc)"

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so richtig aus! Denn ich schreibe in die gleiche Datenbank über ein anderes Applet und dies funktioniert auch von Mozilla aus!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen!! Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar!!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich muss das Applet signiert werden.
Dazu kannst du dir mal von EagleEye das Programm Eagle Project Manager oder
von Oliver Sonthof das Programm Jarkive angucken


----------



## dantheman (15. Mai 2005)

Klingt gut aber wenn das Schreiben in die Datenbank schon funktioniert wieso soll das beim Lesen anders sein??

Aber ich werd das mit dem Signieren mal versuchen!


----------

